# Live from the 2016 ATA Show



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

We are headed back to the 2016 ATA show in Louisville. Putt4doe and myself will be posting pictures throughout the week. If you are interested in specific items, please let us know. We will do our best to grab pictures and get them loaded to this thread. You can also follow us on Instagram "@eraynesphoto" and "@bowhuntingolfer". Thanks!


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I am interested in the wac'em mechanical broadhead and the new muzzy heads. Thanks


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Any new Sitka Gear for deer hunting

Thank you for providing this service..Look forward to seeing all the new stuff each year.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I have anything nailed down besides broadheads. Looking at tve new muzzy would be great


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

The Bowtech flagship, please and thank you!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Stokerized for 2016 (hunting)
2016 Hoyt Defiant ( carbon included)
My wish list, thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I want to see what's new and exciting from 60X Custom Strings. I heard they're in booth 326. :wink: Seriously though have fun and safe travels to you.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

See ya there 60x - good luck finding a video crew!


----------



## Mr Vain (Jan 21, 2015)

The throphy ridge react pro 7 if you could please


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Any and all of it


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Please get some close ups of the new CBE sights and of course all of the bows that have not been unveiled yet. Thanks and safe travels.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

New products, products that are not see in every blog and thread out there. 

Thanks, 
Boswell


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

I am interested in the new Mathews that I have been hearing about


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Boudreaux said:


> New products, products that are not see in every blog and thread out there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Boswell


I agree. Also, if you see any new, smaller companies that can't pay for the advertising and aren't well known.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

ASAT Camo:

Supposedly, ASAT camo has been working on new clothing for over one year now. 

1) Do they even have a booth there?

2) What new products do they have? Pics would be a plus.



Much appreciated!


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> The Bowtech flagship, please and thank you!


X2

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82 (Dec 29, 2008)

I heard there was going to be a single pin slider with the retina lock. I am not sure if it is going to be through IQ or not but you see anything like this I would love to see it. Thanks for doing what you do in advance


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

oneida bows please


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

When does the ata actually start


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to see what doinker is offering this year. Wish I could go check it out. There's always next year


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Would love to see predator`s new cold weather gear they are suppose to be coming out with at the ATA!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

K tech, bowtech, Mathews. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Pin Wheel said:


> When does the ata actually start


January 5-7


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

2016 Game Cameras Spec's and what they have as to "New" Features, especially the Black Flash Models if they did make some changes to what they had out in 2015... Since they seem to make changes every year good or bad ones...

LFM


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

g5 quest,diamond archery,hoyt powermax


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Anything new from Predator camo...Please
Thanks
Creeks


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

Bowtech, Mathews, CBE, Axcel, and Spot Hogg please and thank you


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Followed and followed on Insta...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

New Mathews bows please


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Would like to see some pics of any new for 2016 Scorpyd crossbows, if you get the chance.
Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Tagged [ Later


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. Will do our best to post pics and whatever else we can that you guys might find useful.


----------



## HuskyKMA (Oct 4, 2015)

long4mtns said:


> Thanks guys. Will do our best to post pics and whatever else we can that you guys might find useful.


I'd like to see what Spot Hogg has new this year. I need to order a new sight very soon.


----------



## chillrgot1down (Aug 5, 2014)

Any kind of new products in lost OT


----------



## 007mag (Aug 20, 2015)

HuskyKMA said:


> what Spot Hogg has new this year.....


Especially in a movable multi-pin wraps and also if Grim Reaper introducing a 1-3/4" or larger radius D6 broadhead.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Bowtech flagship bow pics


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

new sitka lite bibs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Two new items that I'm interested in:

125 grain Wasp Drone
Darton DS-4800 3D


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

What's new from Scorpyd?

Bobby


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sgt. Fury said:


> ASAT Camo:
> 
> Supposedly, ASAT camo has been working on new clothing for over one year now.
> 
> ...


They have a couple new items on their website.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Be sure to go see the Browning trail cam booth and Covert!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

1) Bowtech & Diamond bows
2) PSE show release
3) 34-35" Halon ???
4) New Mission crossbows


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

New Elite bows !!!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Xop
Lone wolf
Broad heads
Asat
Thanks for this!!


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Mathews, hoyt, first lite/predator/kuiu/sitka, any interesting packs for ellhunting and packing out meat, PSE's new limb pockets


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Delorm! 
Solid 
Sitka 
First lite 
CBE
MBG 
Spot Hogg
New Breed 
Swarovski


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

Livetohunt said:


> Would love to see predator`s new cold weather gear they are suppose to be coming out with at the ATA!


This!


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Qad, new nathews bow, and lonewolf!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

A little teaser from last year... Fred Eichler is one of the nicest guys by the way. Took the time to not only take a few pics but chatted about some of his hunting experiences. Certainly a great ambassador to the sport.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Pse carbon air


----------



## SpeedStar (Aug 25, 2014)

Detail pics of the Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 grip and cage junction. This needed improvement on the first version and I think they fixed it for 2.0. 
Doinker, Axcel new offerings. Thank you!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Livetohunt said:


> Would love to see predator`s new cold weather gear they are suppose to be coming out with at the ATA!


This ^^^^


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Sitka Fanatic Lite Bibs…Cost? Pockets? Side Zippers etc…

New Mathews Single Cam?

What is Bowtech up to???


----------



## hendrix67 (Mar 17, 2010)

Walk On Targets
AXT
Tactacam
Nomad Clothing
Looking forward to seeing some new products!
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

High Country Archery's new bows


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Athens bows.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

New breed


----------



## Heyman (Oct 21, 2009)

Bowtech and QAD


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> Athens bows.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Athens won't be there.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Mathias said:


> Athens won't be there.


Well, crud!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My thoughts as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsainoutdoors (Sep 16, 2013)

rangstng said:


> I am interested in the new Mathews that I have been hearing about


X2

New bowtech bows and proline booth. Thanks


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

Qad


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

OH! Also take a pic or two of the new Ripcord Ace Standard (non-micro).


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Almost time. Enjoying some of the local fare beforehand.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

A few pre show pics.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Is that typhoon on BT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

That vine ladder treestand looks sick!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

gregcoya said:


> New breed


Very interested in what New Breed is doing as well.





Mathias said:


> Athens won't be there.


Do you know why?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

New Breed please.


----------



## Henning (Sep 20, 2015)

Interested in Mathews and Breed, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razortec (Nov 13, 2002)

Spartan GoCams


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think the archery industry has come to the point where we see nothing earth shattering in products , most they do is tweak products make it look like they did something great .


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

Livetohunt said:


> Would love to see predator`s new cold weather gear they are suppose to be coming out with at the ATA!


This!!!! And other than the Stealth Fleece, what jacket would be next warmest/quietest jacket Predator's lineup? G2 maybe? 

Thank you!


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

long4mtns said:


>


Love the side zip zipper, and my favorite camo. More info please!!!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## razortec (Nov 13, 2002)

looks like a Sitka Fanatic copy but I like it...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> Very interested in what New Breed is doing as well.
> 
> 
> Do you know why?


Yes.. we dont do the show every year.
We will be in Indy in 2017. 

Our new lineup will be released tomorrow.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

If there are any new trail cams from Cuddeback, Reconyx, Browning, etc I would love to see them. Thanks and enjoy the show.

matt


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the looks of that vine ladder stand, can't imagine the cost though


----------



## bruno82 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pse?


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Tag


----------



## Deer777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

Tagged. Thanks for pics


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

long4mtns said:


> We are headed back to the 2016 ATA show in Louisville. Putt4doe and myself will be posting pictures throughout the week. If you are interested in specific items, please let us know. We will do our best to grab pictures and get them loaded to this thread. You can also follow us on Instagram "@eraynesphoto" and "@bowhuntingolfer". Thanks!


 Can you see if Tribe archery is there with their new target bow???


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Some more photos


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

A few more


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

what about new tree stands ( loc-ons)


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

long4mtns said:


>


I like the looks of this head along with the other fixed head they put out this year


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

CBE hunting sights

Bee stinger


----------



## Spacyjr72 (Jan 14, 2015)

G5, Montana Black Gold, UA?


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

long4mtns said:


>


Ohh I like those!


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

Can you get some pics of the new muddy trail cams? They're at a really good price for a 10MP


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

New Wise Choice from Carter.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Gold tip pierce arrow outserts.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

New Badlands camp pattern.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

long4mtns said:


>


interesting


----------



## Huckleberry27 (Jan 5, 2016)

long4mtns said:


>


beautiful bow


----------



## dark_archer23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anything from oneida eagle bows???

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Anyone Know More About Muddy Game Cameras. there is a little on their website but it does not mention Night Time Video Time Length. Is it set to a specific Time Length or is it programmable and if set to a time, what is that time???

Thanks for showing this Game Camera still looking for other Brands!!!

LFM


----------



## sky hunter (Jan 31, 2015)

Any new g5 mechanical broadheads?


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Like the new badlands.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

sky hunter said:


> Any new g5 mechanical broadheads?


a smaller cut havoc and some havocs for crossbows


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

Wondering same thing, i messaged them on FB

Did you see where Bloodsport renamed their same arrows and now offer broadheads? The bought the gravedigger BH and named it BLoodsport Gravedigger, wow thanks bloodsport for being creative! :/

http://www.bloodsportarchery.com/index.php/


----------



## archeryobsess (Jan 3, 2016)

got the pics of havoc


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

Anything from doinker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

bowhunter7275 said:


> Anything from doinker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doinker didn't attend the ATA this year, but they will be releasing their catalog soon. Erick was working on finishing it up last night


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

archeryobsess said:


> got the pics of havoc


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arr...nical-blade-broadheads.html?manufacturer=2020


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Anything new from QAD? I'd like to see a micro adjust hdx rest

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Anything new from QAD? I'd like to see a micro adjust hdx rest
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


you mean like one of these?


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

JHENS87 said:


> you mean like one of these?


Yes exaxtly like that! Damn that's awesome..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

JHENS87 said:


> Doinker didn't attend the ATA this year, but they will be releasing their catalog soon. Erick was working on finishing it up last night


Ok thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdhuge (Mar 10, 2013)

Is XOP there?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> you mean like one of these?


What's the price on that rest?


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> Wondering same thing, i messaged them on FB
> 
> Did you see where Bloodsport renamed their same arrows and now offer broadheads? The bought the gravedigger BH and named it BLoodsport Gravedigger, wow thanks bloodsport for being creative! :/
> 
> http://www.bloodsportarchery.com/index.php/


Looks like they are just partnered with No Limit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> What's the price on that rest?


I'm not at the show, someone sent me that pic and told me its around $250msrp. if thats true its insanely high priced


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

CBE sights would be nice and what colors and which sights will come in those colors.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Yes exaxtly like that! Damn that's awesome..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You should see the Hamskea Hybrid hunter, it's even better! BB


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bourbon Boy said:


> You should see the Hamskea Hybrid hunter, it's even better! BB


Let's see it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Anything new from Obsession since the fall release? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Love this thread!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

APA had all of their bows, they look a lot better in person, and shoot fantastic. To yoke tune one, simply push in on the side of the cable, and take it off the axel, twist the cable, and put it back on. Same with string changes, it has a tool made in the riser, just a simple pin-more or less, that you put into a hole on the cam to lock it, than take the string off-no bow press required to tune, or even change strings! Pearson had some really nice bows, beautiful finishes, smooth as silk to draw, it really blew me away-I thought they went under. Obsession had some very nice bows, lots of options, and told me they have their shipping down to reasonable times. Tribe had a small booth, from what I saw, most of the Maitland line up was their, with somewhat different names, but they looked good. I only got to run around about 3 hours, my club was helping with some of the badges and registration. But this was a bowhunters dream come true!!!!!--BB


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

rdhuge said:


> Is XOP there?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b66jhCZMlY


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/shop-hamskea/products.php?id=53&p=2&cat=, now available, steel launcher covered in a Teflon material= no felt! And this blade will also fit the Versa Rests. Lighter than the original Versa Rest, all stainless bearings, micro adjust for both axis, this is what a QAD should have been, and I own several QAD'S. You can even get one Laser engraved for a little more, whatever you want, up to ten letters on the rest body.--BB


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> What's the price on that rest?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

bowhunter7275 said:


> Anything from doinker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Same stuff only there prices went up $100.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

IRISH_11 said:


> Same stuff only there prices went up $100.


Doinkers prices went up by $100? lol


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sword had a new single/multi pin sight, it looked a lot like a Black Gold Ascent, and was as smooth as silk to move up and down. Very nice sight, not any slop or backlash at all. --BB


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I sure hope someone lied. $250.00-Thats insane!! Even if the thing loaded itself.


JHENS87 said:


> I'm not at the show, someone sent me that pic and told me its around $250msrp. if thats true its insanely high priced


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

JHENS87 said:


> I'm not at the show, someone sent me that pic and told me its around $250msrp. if thats true its insanely high priced


Wow... I wonder what all they did to it to warrant that price... I've owned a Hamskea Versa Micro for around that price, but I'm not sure QAD has all the bells and whistles the versa rest does... I might be looking at the new Hamskea hunter or LD Micro elite...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anymore info on the new NAP drop away?


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> Wow... I wonder what all they did to it to warrant that price... I've owned a Hamskea Versa Micro for around that price, but I'm not sure QAD has all the bells and whistles the versa rest does... I might be looking at the new Hamskea hunter or LD Micro elite...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new Hybrid hunter Hamskea is like your Versa, just without the outrigger arm. And a new steel launcher that's covered with a Teflon type coating, meaning no more felt. Plus you can get it laser engraved if you want for a up charge, has a better cord, and attaching set-up, and the best news, it's cheaper than the older Versa Rest! --BB


----------



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

Wondering myself on pics and info of the nap drop away. And heard that trophy taker was releasing some new rests as well. Anyone have pics or info on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

LFM said:


> Anyone Know More About Muddy Game Cameras. there is a little on their website but it does not mention Night Time Video Time Length. Is it set to a specific Time Length or is it programmable and if set to a time, what is that time???
> 
> Thanks for showing this Game Camera still looking for other Brands!!!
> 
> LFM


https://youtu.be/ReJSe47PUNQ


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Anymore info on the new NAP drop away?


Yes, this ^. Saw the one pic but nothing else about it. Not even on their website.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

George Charles said:


> I sure hope someone lied. $250.00-Thats insane!! Even if the thing loaded itself.


there was a thread on here right before Christmas that had the pictures and prices for them and they were $150-$160, at least that is what they said here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3342682&highlight=hamskea+rest+2016


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hamskea's are only in the 150-160 range for the new Hybrids

The new QAD Micro adjust I was informed is in the $250 range, but that is not confirmed at all as I'm not at the show


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> Same stuff only there prices went up $100.


Not true 
They have new mounts and the prices didn't go up 100

I'm a dealer and my price sheet don't reflect that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

long4mtns said:


>


Any info on the predator? Does it have a water repellency or wind blocker?


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

mhill said:


> Any info on the predator? Does it have a water repellency or wind blocker?


Windblocker membrane yes. Water repellent, not proof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Not true
> They have new mounts and the prices didn't go up 100
> 
> I'm a dealer and my price sheet don't reflect that
> ...


New Doinker catalog was just posted too


----------



## HuskyKMA (Oct 4, 2015)

Any new soft bow cases? I need one.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Is it just me or do those Muddy cams look like a twin brother to the Browning cams? Made by the same factory in China maybe??


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bourbon Boy said:


> The new Hybrid hunter Hamskea is like your Versa, just without the outrigger arm. And a new steel launcher that's covered with a Teflon type coating, meaning no more felt. Plus you can get it laser engraved if you want for a up charge, has a better cord, and attaching set-up, and the best news, it's cheaper than the older Versa Rest! --BB


I have my eye on the new Hybrid Hunted for sure. The launcher arm felt was part of the reason I quit using the versa, plus I thought it was too blocky. This new one looks to be exactly what I want. I wish it came with the same limb attachment and cord the versa rest does but I will sacrifice that for the other items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Windblocker membrane yes. Water repellent, not proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it has a wind blocker fabric and treated with dwr. Basically a Sitka fanatic clone.


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like I might be looking hard at a new bow this year! Tag


----------



## rtj_shooter (Jan 23, 2014)

Trophy Taker and AXT ARCHERY


Out shooting some arrows


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Why the hell show pics of bows or anything for that matter with no explanation of what it is ........sheesh !!... are we mind readers or what .........


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> you mean like one of these?


Definitely would love one of these but hoping the price isnt really 250.00. Interesting how they cover the mounting screw, i imagine the qad emblem pops out unless thats just for the show


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm hopeful that the info is wrong and its under $200. I can't see many wanting to pay $250 for a micro qad when 150 buys you a regular qad hdx. I wont pay $100 for micro


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Does Axion have anything new out this year?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

any new PSE bows?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

bigbucks170 said:


> any new PSE bows?


Yep Carbon Air XL 35 inch ATA 350 IBO 32.5 draw Length Price 1850$ 








Kidding!!!


/Runs for the fence


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

Tag


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> any new PSE bows?


Where they even there? Haven't seen anything new other than the early releases. Surprised they didn't save something for the show. Must have blown their whole load early.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

huntertroy said:


> Definitely would love one of these but hoping the price isnt really 250.00. Interesting how they cover the mounting screw, i imagine the qad emblem pops out unless thats just for the show


The emblem is a sticker probably like what's used for the Hoyt model. You just pop it out and restick it when attached


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> https://youtu.be/ReJSe47PUNQ


Thanks, but they only mention the "Price" nothing as to Specs and the Night Time Video Length It Has? I tried a Browning it only had 10 Seconds which is not long enough on a Trail or at a Scrape just as it gets started it ends and you miss a lot Browning did bump their to 20 seconds but that still is not long enough most others are 30 Seconds or even programmable...for longer times. But they cost a lot more. It is more about marketing and battery life though most check they game cameras often than what they are marketing battery life for and with video I check mine at least every couple of weeks but during the winter they are out for 5 months but some use 8 batteries while others only 6. I won't buy any game camera that does not offer 30 Seconds Night Time and Programmable to 1 Minute Day Time but I guess I am not in the majority of needing long video times...

LFM


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Yeah I'm hopeful that the info is wrong and its under $200. I can't see many wanting to pay $250 for a micro qad when 150 buys you a regular qad hdx. I wont pay $100 for micro


Especially when the RipCord Ace is only like $140 and it is micro and is all metal.. I own an HDX and like it a lot but was kinda hoping maybe they would be coming out with a limb driven option.. Guess I'll be buying a Smackdown Pro or ProV for my new bow.. It would've been the new Hamskea if it came in all black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Red Eye 81 said:


> Is it just me or do those Muddy cams look like a twin brother to the Browning cams? Made by the same factory in China maybe??


That's what I thought


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

LFM said:


> Thanks, but they only mention the "Price" nothing as to Specs and the Night Time Video Length It Has? I tried a Browning it only had 10 Seconds which is not long enough on a Trail or at a Scrape just as it gets started it ends and you miss a lot Browning did bump their to 20 seconds but that still is not long enough most others are 30 Seconds or even programmable...for longer times. But they cost a lot more. It is more about marketing and battery life though most check they game cameras often than what they are marketing battery life for and with video I check mine at least every couple of weeks but during the winter they are out for 5 months but some use 8 batteries while others only 6. I won't buy any game camera that does not offer 30 Seconds Night Time and Programmable to 1 Minute Day Time but I guess I am not in the majority of needing long video times...
> 
> LFM





eliminator2 said:


> That's what I thought


I looked on trailcampro.com, the browning models look similar but not the same the camera and lens is in different spots.
http://www.gomuddy.com/product-category/products/trail-cameras/
http://www.trailcampro.com/browningreviews.aspx

if they are the same then muddy/bloodsport are ridiculous , First Bloodsport takes over the gravdigger broadhead and , if true, pairs with browning? I dont think they are same cam.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> I looked on trailcampro.com, the browning models look similar but not the same the camera and lens is in different spots.
> http://www.gomuddy.com/product-category/products/trail-cameras/
> http://www.trailcampro.com/browningreviews.aspx
> 
> if they are the same then muddy/bloodsport are ridiculous , First Bloodsport takes over the gravdigger broadhead and , if true, pairs with browning? I dont think they are same cam.


Oh boy! I hope browning didn't sell out!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb & say that 75% of trail cameras available are from the same facility. Just rebranded.


Red Eye 81 said:


> Is it just me or do those Muddy cams look like a twin brother to the Browning cams? Made by the same factory in China maybe??


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

$250.00 is ridiculous. I own both the RipCord Ace & QAD hdx & never paid over $100.00 for either 1. What more can you expect from an arrow rest to justify that kind of money.


DEdestroyer350 said:


> Especially when the RipCord Ace is only like $140 and it is micro and is all metal.. I own an HDX and like it a lot but was kinda hoping maybe they would be coming out with a limb driven option.. Guess I'll be buying a Smackdown Pro or ProV for my new bow.. It would've been the new Hamskea if it came in all black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

What are the three bows Martin was supposedly waiting for the ATA show to unveil. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEase


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

What's new from mission archery?


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> I looked on trailcampro.com, the browning models look similar but not the same the camera and lens is in different spots.
> http://www.gomuddy.com/product-category/products/trail-cameras/
> http://www.trailcampro.com/browningreviews.aspx
> 
> if they are the same then muddy/bloodsport are ridiculous , First Bloodsport takes over the gravdigger broadhead and , if true, pairs with browning? I dont think they are same cam.


Definitely same factory line. battery tray, user interface, latches, all the same. MTC-500 is probably sharing a lot of parts with the BTC-5 line...even takes 6 batteries, eerily similar to the BTC-5 line.

Don't forget Muddy is owned by the Big Game parent company now...and they had Eyecon cam line.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It has more moving parts than the HBX oh I forgot Reo didn't set a world record with the Ultra rest.



George Charles said:


> $250.00 is ridiculous. I own both the RipCord Ace & QAD hdx & never paid over $100.00 for either 1. What more can you expect from an arrow rest to justify that kind of money.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BeastofEast said:


> What's new from mission archery?


Ballistic 2. 28.5" ATA. That's all.


----------



## Securis (Aug 17, 2014)

huntertroy said:


> Definitely would love one of these but hoping the price isnt really 250.00. Interesting how they cover the mounting screw, i imagine the qad emblem pops out unless thats just for the show


I have nothing but love for QAD, but at 250, I could get a Hamskea rest with change to spare

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Please check out the Bear crossbow, the specs look really good. I am not even a crossbow guy. 

Also Martin... Curious to see what they came up with.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

AT just put up a couple pics in the picture thread, saying hte MSRP of the new micro hdx is $239.95. thats nuts to me


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's not to mean^. The pics of the pse new target bows look like Hoyts. I looked over wondering why they posted more pics lol


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Anything new from Kryptek? ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

The new HDX micro will be $199 guaranteed


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

And on eBay that means about $165-$180 range...


----------



## camo arrow (Oct 29, 2014)

mjt27 said:


> The new HDX micro will be $199 guaranteed


It'd be better if it this were true. but it aint what the guy QAD guy said.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Speaking of QAD any update on the status of their blade rest?


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

JHENS87 said:


> AT just put up a couple pics in the picture thread, saying hte MSRP of the new micro hdx is $239.95. thats nuts to me


That's insane. If that's really what they're going to charge is going to be a heck of a hard sell. Too many similar options for half that price.


----------



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if trophy taker is there and if they released anything new?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

There's a YouTube video up about the new QAD rest, from the ATA show. It was posted about an hour ago. Guy says MSRP is $230 or $235 for black and $250 for camo. Or something along those prices.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow that's crazy expensive.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

gtownreb said:


> Anything new from Kryptek? ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I believe they have a few items in fleece coming out


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

mjt27 said:


> The new HDX micro will be $199 guaranteed


$235 black or $249 camo


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

enkriss said:


> $235 black or $249 camo


That's MSRP, the MSRP on non-micro is $170, they don't cost that much.


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry thought it was $169, MSRP is $155. You can buy them for $125 pretty easily


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

ParkerBow said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe they have a few items in fleece coming out


That would be awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

mjt27 said:


> Sorry thought it was $169, MSRP is $155. You can buy them for $125 pretty easily


That's true. And usually shops do sell below MSRP, I think $199 is probably the cheapest we'd be able to find a new one. Camo will probably be in the $220 range.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

This is a pretty interesting way to score a deer. Made by Barnett.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

And who doesn't like a 215" KS buck!


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

And Buck Commander guys.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> I looked on trailcampro.com, the browning models look similar but not the same the camera and lens is in different spots.
> http://www.gomuddy.com/product-category/products/trail-cameras/
> http://www.trailcampro.com/browningreviews.aspx
> 
> if they are the same then muddy/bloodsport are ridiculous , First Bloodsport takes over the gravdigger broadhead and , if true, pairs with browning? I dont think they are same cam.


I checked the Muddy Website first before posting about the night video time length and again there was NOTHING as Night Time Video Time Length. Similar to Browning heard good things about Browning until I bought one the first was the very Short Night Time Video Time Length and the second was False Triggers way to many with a Browning Dark OPS sent it in and got a new one it has the same plus the night time video is extremely more Grainy than the one I sent in. As again there is NO Info on Night Time Video Time length so without knowing that won't be buying it because it cannot be 5 seconds to 2 min... for the Pro 12 and 10 Seconds to 60 Seconds for the Pro 10 model. And I only use Video not pictures I like seeing the interaction between the different deer, deer and turkey, deer and bears and a big buck chasing off a smaller buck & a Buck Following a Doe during the rut... And Pictures don't provide that!

LFM


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

A micro HDX was just what I was hoping for but for that price I'll wait for them to hit the classifieds. Ridiculous.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

wisbooner3932 said:


> A micro HDX was just what I was hoping for but for that price I'll wait for them to hit the classifieds. Ridiculous.


Yes when we are looking at rests that cost a 1/4 or of the price of new bows and sights that cost a 1/3 the price of new bows...them things are just getting a little out of whack ...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Anything out of Browning? Cam wise and Covert?


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

What about Rocket broadheads ?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Any pics of Moxie archery and their new rig?........


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

chesnut oak said:


> What about Rocket broadheads ?


I heard they were coming out with a whole new line of heads but haven't seen anything.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Yes when we are looking at rests that cost a 1/4 or of the price of new bows and sights that cost a 1/3 the price of new bows...them things are just getting a little out of whack ...


My thoughts exactly!!! And yet, we keep buying them!!! I think it is us that are out of whack...sad to admit!


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

chesnut oak said:


> what about rocket broadheads ?


x2 ^^^


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

cmd242 said:


> I heard they were coming out with a whole new line of heads but haven't seen anything.


Thanks for replying


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

You would they they would go retro back to the original Rocket steelhead, maybe up grade the screws that hold the blades. Say what you want that head if they keep it at 1.25 is freaking killer.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

trial153 said:


> This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


Doing the best we can here pal. We are working while we try taking pics during our downtime.


----------



## kslineman (Jun 27, 2015)

long4mtns said:


> Doing the best we can here pal. We are working while we try taking pics during our downtime.


Disregard the people that don't appreciate what you are doing. Thanks for taking time to show us what you can.


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

no kidding I know it doesn't make your guys ata any better showing us pics and on every thread people want to complain. Just know most of us really enjoy and appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

long4mtns said:


> Doing the best we can here pal. We are working while we try taking pics during our downtime.


This thread has been great. It's as good as we're going to get without being there and it's great you're willing to take the time to do it. I hope y'all are having fun and thanks for all the pics!


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

shtf said:


> Yep Carbon Air XL 35 inch ATA 350 IBO 32.5 draw Length Price 1850$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was serious! Lmao

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

long4mtns said:


> Doing the best we can here pal. We are working while we try taking pics during our downtime.


Doing a very good job, thanks.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, awesome pictures and info. Thank you!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Martin Archery Website has new bows listed. Not sure Im very impressed.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey thanks for posting pictures and your time very cool...


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

KMiha said:


> That's true. And usually shops do sell below MSRP, I think $199 is probably the cheapest we'd be able to find a new one. Camo will probably be in the $220 range.


I agree with this, the black at about $200, camo/target colors $220ish.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

trial153 said:


> This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


Don't listen to this crap. There are tons of us checking this thread multiple times daily that truly appreciate your pics and insight. Thanks again for doing it. 

Matt


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Viper came out with a .15 pin. It's really nice.


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Those Viper sights look nice! I love the idea of the .15 pin...especially since there are alot of us splitting hairs between a .1 and .19 decision soo often.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

qdmbucks said:


> Don't listen to this crap. There are tons of us checking this thread multiple times daily that truly appreciate your pics and insight. Thanks again for doing it.
> 
> Matt


Agreed - thanks guys for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

trial153 said:


> This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


Geeze. What more do you expect?


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Those Viper sights look nice! I love the idea of the .15 pin...especially since there are alot of us splitting hairs between a .1 and .19 decision soo often.


Agreed. Hope other vendors take note


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

Bottom bow is the new Bowtech BTX


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

GoldTip Kinetic


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

long4mtns said:


> GoldTip Kinetic


That makes me nervous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Who makes that paper tuning kit? I'll have one if it isn't crazy expensive.


----------



## SuperMagManiac (Apr 11, 2011)

long4mtns said:


>


Nice looking pack! I don't know anything about this brand, are they decent? And is the brand HuntHard? Thank you


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sivart said:


> Who makes that paper tuning kit? I'll have one if it isn't crazy expensive.


Looks like 30-06 Outdoors.

Would love to see more of the new Viper sights.....the one in the middle to be specific. Looks like a great set up!!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

long4mtns said:


> Doing the best we can here pal. We are working while we try taking pics during our downtime.


Enjoying your coverage. 
Thank you much


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for coverage fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Sivart said:


> Who makes that paper tuning kit? I'll have one if it isn't crazy expensive.


Its been on the market for awhile now and they are fairly cheap honestly,









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the coverage has been really good myself.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I miss the video reviews of all the new bows being shot ! Where's Ike !!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> I miss the video reviews of all the new bows being shot ! Where's Ike !!!


Said he wasn't going this year.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking for info on Advanced Takedown's new stem and seat. 

Also would be interested in any new or updated climbing sticks and ladders (not conplete ladder stands, just ladder climbing systems).


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone has a chance to post some pics from the Sword booth that would be awesome, they have a real short video on YouTube about their new sights but they don't really show much or tell you anything other than the name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> I miss the video reviews of all the new bows being shot ! Where's Ike !!!


Lol I know I love them too, but I'm guessing he prolly won't post them till after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I had to sit this one out. I wanted to go so bad but just can't justify the expense.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Lol I know I love them too, but I'm guessing he prolly won't post them till after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said he wasn't going this year.


----------



## chillrgot1down (Aug 5, 2014)

Has there been any new products in lost OT camo pattern, it kinda sucks on the AT search that it wont search for a 2 lettered word.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> AT just put up a couple pics in the picture thread, saying hte MSRP of the new micro hdx is $239.95. thats nuts to me


Think I'll just stay with Hamskea!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anything from Cuddeback or Rage?


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

long4mtns said:


> GoldTip Kinetic


This actually made me feel better knowing that i just started shooting Kinetic Kaos Arrows....................................................................until i looked closer at the broken pile of shafts under the press and saw all the blue and gold Kinetic Kaos labels (not the unbroken ones up front.)

Flex your arrows every time, nomatter the manufacturer.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ yea that's a lot of flex and who knows how long the arrow stayed flexed like that


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

tons of flex, the other kinetics broken probably went farther than that just to show how far they would actually go before breaking


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

long4mtns said:


>


Think I may try those.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anything from Under Armour?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

long4mtns said:


> GoldTip Kinetic


Sure makes a statement.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics!

Greatly appreciate any and all coverage I can find, as I'm sure most on here do!!

For the last 3 days, I've been constantly checking the general threads here, AT's own pics and Vids in the stickies, and coverage on instagram.

Also, for anyone who doesn't know, there are a *TON* of short vids on a youtube channel named "Bowhunting.com" as well.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I have stood right next to it when they flex the arrows in it..... They leave it like that until it breaks! It might take 5 seconds, 5 minutes or 5 hours but it will break eventually... They have put every other model/brand of arrow it that press and NOT one other brand will flex half as far before exploding!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

legion_archery said:


> I have stood right next to it when they flex the arrows in it..... They leave it like that until it breaks! It might take 5 seconds, 5 minutes or 5 hours but it will break eventually... They have put every other model/brand of arrow it that press and NOT one other brand will flex half as far before exploding!!!


That's crazy. I wonder what the straightness is of arrow if it would survive


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

KimberTac1911 said:


> That's crazy. I wonder what the straightness is of arrow if it would survive


Tim will max them out like that and then take them out and put them into a spin tester and they still spin almost perfect!!!


----------



## viktorsmash (Feb 10, 2014)

long4mtns said:


>


Any shots of the brass release Scott came out with? I've seen it in a few pics but nothing up close. Any details would be nice too. Looks very similar to the Tru Ball Fulkrum.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

SuperMagManiac said:


> Nice looking pack! I don't know anything about this brand, are they decent? And is the brand HuntHard? Thank you


Yes, Hunt hard is the brand. The Owner is a Full Time Outfitter and has been selling packs locally for years. This pack is legit!


----------



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

viktorsmash said:


> Any shots of the brass release Scott came out with? I've seen it in a few pics but nothing up close. Any details would be nice too. Looks very similar to the Tru Ball Fulkrum.


Look it up on Lancaster archery supply they already have it on their site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

tialloydragon said:


> This actually made me feel better knowing that i just started shooting Kinetic Kaos Arrows....................................................................until i looked closer at the broken pile of shafts under the press and saw all the blue and gold Kinetic Kaos labels (not the unbroken ones up front.)
> 
> Flex your arrows every time, nomatter the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


You should see the video where they flex some competitors arrows. They don't go near as far before breaking.


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quest 2016 new digital Camo prints.


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Some of the new Martin carbon riser bows.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Obsession, Quest and Martin I think have the coolest camos available. That blue kryptech(sp) cano looks pretty sharp

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMagManiac (Apr 11, 2011)

abowpro said:


> Yes, Hunt hard is the brand. The Owner is a Full Time Outfitter and has been selling packs locally for years. This pack is legit!


Thank you for the reply. I will need to check out that pack after they update their site. I like the prices on their other packs compared to other companies.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

naturalsteel said:


> JHENS87 said:
> 
> 
> > AT just put up a couple pics in the picture thread, saying hte MSRP of the new micro hdx is $239.95. thats nuts to me
> ...


I have a QAD HDX and a pro v really thinking my next one will be the new hamskea Hunter.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

ike_osu said:


> I had to sit this one out. I wanted to go so bad but just can't justify the expense.


I'm sorry to hear that Ike. I was really looking forward to your reviews. If I win the Powerball jackpot I'll buy us both in. Maybe I'll just buy the ATA show!:grin:


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Those Obsession bows look like you could eat them.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

pseshooter84 said:


> I thought this was serious! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I have a misguided tendency sometimes =)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

sightpin said:


> Those Obsession bows look like you could eat them.


That's what I was just thinking. Wouldn't know whether to shoot it or take a bite out of it. Very nice.


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

trial153 said:


> This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


Could not agree more. Not many videos and next to nothing from the shooting lanes. Hope more comes over the next few days.

Make no mistake I really appreciate the effort you guys have gone to but it is just that in years gone past there have been a large number of people there posting videos and a lot of them in the lanes. I guess we have just been spooky in years gone by.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

trial153 said:


> This ATA and its coverage been boring as hell....


Contrary to "not so popular belief" some of ,if not most of us appreciate your efforts in posting pics while you are touring this years ATA show.

Keep up the good work, its nice living vicariously through your camera lens!!!
Thanks again for VOLUNTEERING your time !!!!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

^....i also appreciate the time you took to post pictures of the new equipment....THANKS.....Grizz


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

long4mtns said:


>


I'm pretty certain Mathews Inc makes the ugliest bow on the market. 5 inch BH....really??


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ugly they are...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Early Ice said:


> I'm pretty certain Mathews Inc makes the ugliest bow on the market. 5 inch BH....really??


How can you not like 6" wide limbs?


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Boatman71 said:


> Ugly they are...


You talking about Mathews?


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

long4mtns said:


> And Buck Commander guys.


Is the guy in blue plaid shirt and tan pants David Blanton from real tree?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

spedelbrock said:


> Is the guy in blue plaid shirt and tan pants David Blanton from real tree?


It sure looks like him.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Yes, look at the Realtree Logo behind him and the realtree camo couch also


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

CamoRoss said:


> Yes, look at the Realtree Logo behind him and the realtree camo couch also


lol never noticed this the first time I looked at it..


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

spedelbrock said:


> You talking about Mathews?


ok you are and I 100% agree...


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

And here we go again another thread turns into a bashing thread.wow!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> And here we go again another thread turns into a bashing thread.wow!


Yup. It's a ongoing thing kinda use to it now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Iam used to it too.but really the guy is trying to cover the the Ata show and then you got guys and come on his thread and bash!really!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Those Viper single-pin sights look really nice.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

spedelbrock said:


> You talking about Mathews?


Yes I was. 5" brace? Come on really? Sorry did not mean to derail the thread, but wow what an engineering conglomeration. Best wishes to the novice that buys one!


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Boatman71 said:


> Yes I was. 5" brace? Come on really? Sorry did not mean to derail the thread, but wow what an engineering conglomeration. Best wishes to the novice that buys one!


I bought one. Cant wait to get it. Love the looks of the Mathews by the way. I think its great especially for someone with a shorter DL to get that extra speed. Thanks for the coverage it was awesome guys. Cant wait to get the new predator suit and couple of the new ladder stands made by summit.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anybody see or shoot the new Carbon Spyder FX?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Boatman71 said:


> Ugly they are...


Yes they are!


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> And here we go again another thread turns into a bashing thread.wow!


I must of missed it where was the bashing.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

long4mtns said:


>


Anyone seen this yet?? Need more info or availability date!!


----------

